# Spring fertilizing pasture with no rain in site



## Adimice (Jan 18, 2016)

I always spread granular N,P,K when rain is forecast within a few days. Right now the pastures are firm enough for spreading but no rain in site. All the fields are established sod. Should I go ahead and spread, we've had plenty of rain and the ground is not dry. Next possibility of rain is maybe 7 days away. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Adimice said:


> I always spread granular N,P,K when rain is forecast within a few days. Right now the pastures are firm enough for spreading but no rain in site. All the fields are established sod. Should I go ahead and spread, we've had plenty of rain and the ground is not dry. Next possibility of rain is maybe 7 days away. Thanks for any thoughts.


If it was me (and I live in the Shenandoah Valley as well on limestone soils) I would wait. It is still pretty early in the season and this early spring seems colder than in recent years so things will likely be slightly delayed. Looks like we are forecasted for showers here wed night or thurs. How long does it take you to get spread? Treat your urea if you don't normally do that. I am spraying on Tues doing dormant burn down with Sharpen. Three-four days straight of above 40 nights and over 60 days and the og is still pretty dormant but the winter annuals are starting to go.


----------

